# My New Oberon and Skin



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I've had them both on for about a week now and I absolutely love them both. The skin is in the matte finish, and I could never imagine getting a skin any other way. It feels amazing and only has as much 'glare' as the Kindle screen itself. The Orient skin has such an old world feel that the lack of shine really adds character.





































I used my snake's heat lamp to light these pictures, hehe. The difference in the last two is that one had the light pointed directly at it while for the other I pointed the light up at the ceiling.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2009)

Very pretty combination!


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

ahh - that is a very nice combo you got there!  I love the skin with that color.

I just got my second skin in glossy and now kinda wish I went with the matte finish with all the good comments about it.  Oh well next time.

The colors in your skin work so well with the Oberon cover.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you for posting pictures! Great combo!!


----------



## gibsongirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks beautiful together--I love the skin.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, Cora, for sharing your beautiful combo; I thought I would share my new combo as well, as many of you were kind of enough to join in my "Oberon watch" a couple weeks ago; I wanted to wait till I got the Cadillac leather conditioner, and condition the leather before I put it on (it didn't change the color at all).
The skin is DecalGirl "Library" in matte; it's not really as dark as in this photo.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice pics, nice combo


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cora, your combo is beautiful!

ayuryogini, I've fallen in love with your cover. I think I need to see what the 3rd color option will be, but I think that's the best picture of that cover I've seen.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That cover does look quite stunning, doesnt it!  But I am done with buying covers, I have too many now - either that or I need to buy a couple more kindles!  Walking away right now....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Pushka said:


> That cover does look quite stunning, doesnt it! But I am done with buying covers, I have too many now - either that or I need to buy a couple more kindles! Walking away right now....


Well, I had to set my sights on something else since they're not going to do any new covers in taupe...


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I thought I would share my new combo as well, as many of you were kind of enough to join in my "Oberon watch" a couple weeks ago; I wanted to wait till I got the Cadillac leather conditioner, and condition the leather before I put it on (it didn't change the color at all).
> The skin is DecalGirl "Library" in matte; it's not really as dark as in this photo.


Wow! I've never been too fond of that cover (thought it was too plain) until I saw your pics! Yours is beautiful and the perfect choice of skin!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Cora said:


> I've had them both on for about a week now and I absolutely love them both. The skin is in the matte finish, and I could never imagine getting a skin any other way. It feels amazing and only has as much 'glare' as the Kindle screen itself. The Orient skin has such an old world feel that the lack of shine really adds character.


Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love both the cover and the skin!


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, I had to set my sights on something else since they're not going to do any new covers in taupe...


Yeah, I don't _need_ a new cover, but after hearing about the (possible) loss of the taupe color... I ordered my Avenue of Trees in Taupe right away! I think the taupe color will still go beautifully with this skin. I'm VERY OCD when it comes to lining up the skins (I spent half an hour trying to make it perfect, and my hands are a bit shaky) and I can't imagine loving a skin as much as I love this one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cora said:


> Yeah, I don't _need_ a new cover, but after hearing about the (possible) loss of the taupe color... I ordered my Avenue of Trees in Taupe right away! I think the taupe color will still go beautifully with this skin. I'm VERY OCD when it comes to lining up the skins (I spent half an hour trying to make it perfect, and my hands are a bit shaky) and I can't imagine loving a skin as much as I love this one.


I've contemplated doing the same with the Avenue of Trees... But it's not one that grabs me like some of the others do. I'm also very OCD about lining the skin up. I even stretch mine to get it to cover more and to get the buttons to line up better.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the da Vinci and Library skin combo also - just got it this week.  And I love it!  You took a great picture!  

I love your choices also, Cora.  That was my second choice for an Oberon cover and the skin you chose looks awesome with it.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Both of these are just beautiful!!  Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh my now I can't decide on the daVinci cover with Library skin or the taupe avenue of trees with Garden at Giverney.  Maybe I'll get one for Stella andone for Big Boy.  I need a new cover like I need a hole in the head.  I'm about to go pay $1500 to get my car out of the garage.  And it's an ancient car that i'm throwing good money after bad.  Wonder when the taupe will be gone, anyone know?
Paula ny


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Love all the pics, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful choices and pictures!  Congratulations to both of you!  Enjoy!


----------



## Terri6270 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the same cover in Saddle and love it! So beautiful!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I have it in saddle also with the library skin.  Love it!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Cora, Is your Celtic Hounds wine or saddle?  It's hard to tell on my computer.  Your pic looks great!


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

lulucello said:


> Cora, Is your Celtic Hounds wine or saddle? It's hard to tell on my computer. Your pic looks great!


It's in Wine. All my pictures are taken with my poor iPhone which doesn't have a flash.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, good.  I have the Celtic Hounds in wine, and I love that skin. Maybe I'll get one.  Thanks.
Judith


----------

